# Probleme mir video streams und winamp



## Foxdie (10. Juni 2004)

Hi, hoffentlich bin ich nicht im falschen Forum  

Ich würde gerne zu Testzwecken auf meinen Rechner (localhost style) einen Shoutcast Server einrichten und dann per Winamp meinen Videostream anschauen. 

gits.nsv = der Film befindet sich bei mir in "d:\stream" 
SC befindet sich in C:\Programme\SHOUTcast\

Audio Streams funktionieren per  "on demand"  und "live" (mit 2 geöffneten Winamps, der eine sendet der andere empfängt ). 

Ich habe nun fogendes Problem : Ich habe Shoutcast und eine scscrsgui (oder wie das auch immer heißen mag) eingerichtet. Der Server läuft. Wenn ich mit der GUI einen Stream starte, sagt der Server  "Connection from 127.0.0.1 blablabla" der Server scheint also zu funktionieren. Die GUI Software sagt der Stream währe im Gange. Wenn ich mit Winamp die Url "http://127.0.0.1:8000/;gits.nsv" öffne sagt er mir  "HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found gits.nsv" und Shoutcast sagt : "dest :127.0.0.1 connection closed (10 seconds)(UID:0)(L:0){Bytes:546797}(P:0)

Öffne ich aber die gleiche URL mit einer anderen Erweiterung z.B ".mp3, .bla, oder was anderes" sagt  sagt er "icy 200 ok [http://127.0.0.1:8000/;gits.erw]" Nur bei denn Endungen ".nsv, nsa" gibt es denn "HTTP" Fehler.
Ich hab auch versucht das Video "Live" zu übertragen,aber nur der Sound wird gesendet.

Währe schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Nehme auch Tutorials(de) an.

PS : Wie kann ich verhindern das der SC Server versucht sich mit yp.shoutcast.com zu verbinden ? Denn zeigt er solange der Stream läuft in der logbox folgendes an : "error resolving yp.shoutcast.com"

MFG Foxdie


----------



## Theeagle (6. Juli 2004)

hmm..irgendwie kapier ich das nicht ^^
kannst mir mal kurz sagen wie man überhaupt mit shoutcast videos senden kann? ich mach bei mir immer nur ton..wennde mir das kurz ma erklärst probier ich das ganze mal auf meinem shoutcast-server aus und versuch dir weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Juli 2004)

Lesen:

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=171760


----------



## PhoenixDH (25. Februar 2005)

Mich interessiert das auch stark, aber ich kann mit den Erklärungen auf der englicshen Seite absolut nichts anfangen, ich bekomme den Server nicht zum laufen !

Wäre vielleicht jemand so net mir ein deutsches Tutorial zu geben ?


----------



## nightglider (23. April 2005)

hallo leute!

hat denn nun jemand bisher die lösung um den nsv-encoder in winamp einzurichten?

wir wollen auch internetradio mit bild und ton streamen, aber mit der nsv-einrichtung klappt das nicht bei uns ...  

gibt es irgendwo ne seite, die das verständlich (wenn möglich in deutsch) erklärt?


grüße und danke

wolfgang


----------



## djspike (12. August 2005)

Ich schließe mich der Suche an


----------



## nightglider (12. August 2005)

hallo leute, 

kann euch nun gerne weiterhelfen, hab nun "den plan" !

bin ab 02.spetember wieder im lande, dann gerne einfach ne mail an mich !

greetz
wolfgang
wolfgang@quintessenz-muenchen.de

P.s: Da könnt ihr euch schonmal ansehen, wie´s sein sollte ;o)
schnipp  -> radio


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. August 2005)

Moin, Wolfgang...

dies ist ein Forum, wenn du helfen willst, tu es bitte hier.
Weiterhin haben wir eine Netiquette, dort kannst du Details zum Thema Gross/Kleinschreibung und Eigenwerbung nachlesen.


----------



## djspike (13. August 2005)

Na super und eine Antwort habe ich immer noch nicht :/


----------



## nightglider (5. September 2005)

http://www.scvi.net/


----------



## Dj-Thaurus (1. April 2008)

Hallöchen ihr Lieben,

also zu euerem problem.

Was benötige ich.

Pc: 

NSV tool http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/
Codecs aktuell vp 6.2 und aac+ "dlls kann ich zusenden dei bedarf"
Installer vom VP 6.2
Camera und headset
Winamp oder vlc mediaplayer

Server:

Root oder Vserver

account  stream "keines falls unter root einen shoutcast server installieren"
bei linux unter dem benutzer account mit dem befehl ./get http://www.shoutcast.com/downloads/sc1-9-8/sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz das packet downloaden und instllieren.

mit dem mc "midnightcomander" die sc_serv.conf editieren. das sollte das port, anzahl der listener und das passwort sein. bitte beachtet das ihr auch das passwort vom der admin console ändert denn das ist ein standart pw. also nicht vergessen.

wenn ihr das gemacht habt dann solltet ihr den server erstmal starten

es werden euch ein paar parameter angezeigt, die solltet ihr nochmal überprüfen.
wenn etwas nicht stimmen sollte mit dem befehl killall ./sc_serv den server stoppen und neu editieren bis es passt


Einstellungen.

Nsv tool. 

Auf NSV-Config klicken . im ersten fenster bei Deinterlace video und High Quality Deinterlace ein hacken rein.
bei croping alles auf den wert 0 setzen.
bei rezising beide hacken rein und die größe auf 320x240 setzen.
bei audio auf 44100 hz / stereo und den lowpass hacken raus
volumen multipler sollte auf 1.000 stehen
audio/video sync auf 0

Encoder Conf

Audio send Ahead 0
Audio Video Sync frame auf 0 / 120
File header hacken setzen und den TOC wert auf 1024
Audoformat auswählen "aacPlus Encoder v1.0
Format aacPlu 2.0
Bitrate 48kbps
Optionen 44100hz

Video Format auswählen
VP6.2/VFW
Bitrate auf 128kbps
Mode Realtime / Live Encoding
Endusage Stream from a server / CBR auswählen
Material Progressive
Noice reduction auf 4
Sharpness auf 8
Auto Keyframe hacken setzen
Max Frames auf den wert 60 setzen

die anderen einstellungen unter configure bitte nicht ändern da diese schon ein optimum an compression haben.
so das war das erste.

"Das sind Standert einstellungen für eine DSL 1000 leitung"

nun die stream url und port . 

Im NSV auf File - Set Capture Destination

Output - auf Shoutcast Host
Shoutcast Server "die ip deines servers"
port "das was ihr in der config eingestellt habt"
password "iss klar"

Headers:

content-type:video/nsv
icy-metadata:1
icy-name:***euer name***
icy-genre: Trance Techno House News 70s 80s 90s Rock Pop Black Soul
icy-pub:1
icy-url:
icy-irc:
icy-icq:
icy-aim:
icy-reset:1
icy-br:384

die unteren beiden nie in keinster weise ändern .
somit dürft ihr jetzt das auch alles schliesen

jetzt bitte noch unter folgenden optionn die hacken setzen

Devices:
Camera hacken davor 
Soundkarte hacken davor

Capture:
Captur Audio hacken davor

Bei euerer Soundkarte solltet ihr auf den Stereomix im Record bereich wehseln wenn ihr mit mic senden wollt "nur nötig wenn ihr ohne mischpult sendet"

somit habt ihr die grundlagen und instellungen die man zum senden brauch.

1. der shoutcast server auf euerem root / vserver läuft
2. nsvtool - capture - start capture
3. musik an
4. winamp starten file - play url http://"server ip":"port"/listen.pls

dann sollet ihr euch selbst sehen. vergesst nicht das ihr beim winamp die musik runterdreht sonst spielt ihr doppelt sound ab

ich hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben auch wenn es viel für den anfang ist .
gruss rainer aka dj thaurus


----------



## zoumer (11. Juni 2008)

hallo,,
ich bin auch an einem radio dran...diese ganzen einstellungen sind mir bekannt..ich selbst habe ein mischpult...nur ein bekannter von mir hat nur ein headset..nun die frage da ja unter stereo mix alles zu hören ist was man selbst hört hört man ja auch was über den stream wenn man hustet oder sonstiges....wie kann ich denn verhindern das nebengeräusche durchs headset vermieden werden bei mischpult isses ja klar mic einfach aus..nur mit headset finde ich keine lösung bitte dringend um hilfe...mfg


----------



## Dj-Thaurus (11. Juni 2008)

Also Hi erstmal,

Das Problem ist als solches kein Problem,
du spielst ja mit Software ab, das heist du solltest auch das Mic mit Software steuern.

Für Winamp gibt es ein Plugin das nennt sich Shoutcast DSP "Direct Sound Plugin".
Dies kannst du unter http://www.shoutcast.com/downloads/shoutcast-dsp-1-9-0-windows.exe kostenlos Downloaden.

Im Winamp solltest du auf die Einstellungen aufmachen und in die Abteilung "DSP/Effecte" scrollen. dort das Plugin dann aktiviren.

Nun sieht das ziehmlich viel aus.  an dieser Stellen kommt das schöne. es sind nur drei Einstellugen zu tätigen um es zum laufen zu bringen.

Als erstes wechselst du auf das Aplet / Karteikarte Input
dort solltest du im Input Device auf Soundcarte Wechseln.
Als zweites schaust du das daß Musik Level im Sound Mixer maximal -3 dB steht
Das BG Musik Level auf max -20 dB
Das Mic Level 0 dB
und das Fade Time auf 0 dB

Das Mic Input muss auf Microphone Stehen

Das Wars, 

und um Sprechen zu können solltest du nur auf den Button Push to Talk klicken,.
fertig


----------

